# Double Burner Propane cooker advice.....



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I am shopping and I am looking for advice/recommendations....I am currently considering a Bayou Classic DB350....I prefer a double burner on a stand or cart that is transportable. The tank fryers are nice but more than I need....Any advice????

Here are two pics of my top prospects.....


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the bottom one prefereable, looks like its a little bit more sterdy, what kind of cooking are you going to be doing on it, and that will better let me decide?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

almost completely for large fish cookouts, I have a double cast iron pot thats ideal for large amounts of fish. The tanks models that store the oil are nice but difficult to transport to various locations.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a setup very similar to the top one I bought used and have never used it in 2 years. I don't have a picture but I will give you a good deal if you want to look. How much is a new one?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

The top picture is a "king cooker" and I can buy it at Sports authority website for 96.00...

The second goes for 119.00..


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

get one thats sturdy and has removeable legs.... with a shallow pot fryin fish you want it to be taller. but if you have a really tall crawfish pot, and the 2 foot tall legs that cant be removed- then its tough to get a 60 pound batch of crawfish etc out.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

We purchased the "Outdoor Gourmet" from Academy, has the same burner and regulator setup as the top one. The regulator has been replaced 2 times and the entire unit replaced, under warranty, one time. Cannot regulate the flame - it is either low and sooty or high and too hot. The burners are cast iron open flow and I just can't get a good heat distribution. I can't tell much about the bottom one, but it looks like the burners are similar to ones on a stove, and, that is what I would prefer if I were to get another one.

Let us know what you get and how it works.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have the bottom model, and have used it for many fish fries, turkey fries, etc. It works great. Very sturdy, and the legs can be removed to help in transport, or if the pot is really tall. 

The only problem I have is that if you use both burners at wide open, it pulls so much propane that the OPD device in the propane tank will freeze over and shut off propane flow. 

I solved the problem by placing the propane tank in a styrofoam cooler and filling the cooler up with water until the tank almost floats. The water bath keeps the propane warm enought that it won't freeze, even at full blast cooking. (It usually happens when I am frying 2 turkeys simultaneously). 

Other than that, I LOVE my Bayou classic. Also check around. I got mine for 90 dollars at home depot.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys, I have been everywhere in town to look at nearly everything. Pensacola Hardware is ordering the upgraded Bayou Classic what is now the DB375....probably going with that one...I will post when purchased...Thanks again...


----------

